# Chair lift grease.



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Such a wonderful thing when it drips down all over your new 600 goretex jacket. I believe palmolive and a good wash has done the trick, but it was kind of shocking. What the hell is this I thought.....oooooohhhhhh noooooooo


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Just pulled jacket out of wash. Worked like a charm.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

This happened to me to, big glob dropped onto my pants and dumb me I wiped it off with my gloves:icon_scratch: Glad to hear that wash did the trick. I ended up scrubbing with a brush and goo-gone and it worked.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I just put some palmolive in the area, rubbed the teflon fabric together, rinsed and then laundered with an extra rise (warm) followed by warm dryer. Jacket looks brand new.


----------



## hot-ice (Nov 6, 2011)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I just put some palmolive in the area, rubbed the teflon fabric together, rinsed and then laundered with an extra rise (warm) followed by warm dryer. Jacket looks brand new.


Great:thumbsup:, I'll keep that in mind if God forbid it ever happens again.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

My dad used to work for a company in the 80's called "Bruce" that makes hardwood floors, and he used to work under a machine that leaked hydraulic fluid like crazy...

He gave me a trick earlier this year that is fucking AMAZING. Anytime you have something that has grease, or oil, or anything just nasty... spray it down with WD-40, rinse it a few times, and run it through the wash, basically by itself or else it will release that grease all over your other clothes.

I have been working on cars for about 10 years now, and he just now told me this trick... I could have easily saved 100's of dollars in clothes.


----------



## G Steezy (Jan 7, 2013)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I believe palmolive and a good wash has done the trick





> Great, I'll keep that in mind if God forbid it ever happens again.


*DO NOT DO THAT OFTEN*

I work as a part time snowboard gear sales associate, and have been doing this for three years, so please take my word for it. We deal with many major brands from Airblaster to Holden to Nike to North Face as well as High end brands like Arc'teryx and Icebreaker, so I'm VERY familiar with this stuff.

It's a good thing that it was only a spot wash and nothing major.
Gore tex jackets have a DWR (Durable Water Repellent) finish on the jacket that forces water to bead up and run off the jacket. This is extremely important in keeping your jacket breathable. Otherwise the water on your jacket will saturate and it will feel like you're wearing rubber.
The DWR This finish is removed by anything harsher than specific tech washes (like Grangers, Nikwax).

*NEVER* wash a goretex jacket - or any jacket that you want to last long, in your average laundry detergent. These detergents have one primary goal - remove anything embedded/laying on the surface of the garment. This includes the DWR so you DON'T want to use this. One spot clean is enough, but you don't want to do it any more than that.

Just keep this in mind for future reference. Always use a tech wash if you want your jacket to last as long as it's supposed to!

Cheers to your kick ass jacket! ccasion14:


----------



## treedodger (Dec 7, 2012)

irrballsac said:


> My dad used to work for a company in the 80's called "Bruce" that makes hardwood floors, and he used to work under a machine that leaked hydraulic fluid like crazy...
> 
> He gave me a trick earlier this year that is fucking AMAZING. Anytime you have something that has grease, or oil, or anything just nasty... spray it down with WD-40, rinse it a few times, and run it through the wash, basically by itself or else it will release that grease all over your other clothes.
> 
> I have been working on cars for about 10 years now, and he just now told me this trick... I could have easily saved 100's of dollars in clothes.


haha thanks dad ^ could've got some new gear with that $:dizzy:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

That happened to a buddy of mine opening day at big white to his brand new $400 jacket...He got the mountain to buy him a new one.


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Well shit happens. I am surprised Big White didn't tell him where to go. Now that I am older, I take things less serious. 10 years ago I would have needed a valium. Oh wait......forgot I took some Klonopin on the way to the hill.


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Just use this stuff. Works like a charm. Handwash or delicate setting on a nice washing machine. If goretex make sure you dry on medium heat after. Good idea to get some aqua seal after since those logos have a tendency to fall off after.

Nikwax | Tech Wash - Wash-in cleaner for waterproof clothing and gear


----------

